# Which probiotics do you use?



## shelli563

My 12 year old boy has a yeast infection on his groin area and ears. I've been giving him kefir/yogurt most of his life, but now I'd like to add a probiotic supplement. I'll also be adding coconut oil to his meals to kill off the candida overgrowth. I'm confused about FOS/inulin I find in some of the probiotics. Most of the "dog probiotics" have FOS in them. Will the FOS feed the candida that I'm trying to kill off? I always give him human supplements, is it ok to give human probiotics to dogs? I can find human probiotics without FOS pretty easily. The brand of pet probiotics I was considering is Petdophilus by Jarrow.

Thanks for any advice!
Shelli


----------



## mahhi22

I've been giving Rumi human PB's made by NOW. The directions say to give between meals but I kept forgetting so I give w/ her meals. Doesn't seem to have affected her negatively. FOS is the nutrient that feeds PB's not yeast. Somewhere I read FOS described as a pre-biotic to the pro-biotic. I've not studied up on inulin yet but I notice it in a lot of kibbles. I also give Rumi digestive enzymes & coconut oil, in addition to Vit E & C & fish oil. I sometimes wonder if all that is overkill. We have an appt w/ a holistic vet later this month. I hope she'll be able to tell me. Since starting the PB's, DE's & coconut oil Rumi's runny eyes & itching have GREATLY improved.


----------



## carmspack

very smart Mahhi22 . NOW actually is a very good probiotic! Prebiotics are the substance which feed the probiotics . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Heidigsd

I have been using Monica's for years: Lactobacillus Acidophilus


----------



## Freestep

When I'm not feeding yogurt, I give my animals ProBios powder. It's mainly marketed for livestock, but is also labeled for dogs and cats, and even birds. In fact, I take it myself. Though it's not approved for humans, it hasn't hurt me--in fact if I'm ever feeling "irregular", one dose of it cures the problem. It's pretty inexpensive and lasts a long time.


----------



## LuvMyTazer

Freestep said:


> When I'm not feeding yogurt, I give my animals ProBios powder. It's mainly marketed for livestock, but is also labeled for dogs and cats, and even birds. In fact, I take it myself. Though it's not approved for humans, it hasn't hurt me--in fact if I'm ever feeling "irregular", one dose of it cures the problem. It's pretty inexpensive and lasts a long time.


I LOVE ProBios powder for my horses! It's pretty inexpensive and has always worked wonderfully. It's always worked really quickly too. Funny though.. I've never even thought about trying it with my dog, I'll have to do that.


----------



## Holmeshx2

Any advise as to which NOW product is best? Been looking for a good probiotic for both Jinx and I


----------



## mahhi22

The NOW PB I give Rumi is kept in the refrigerated section & has 8 Billion Acidophilus & Bifidus on the label.


----------

